# How frequently are maps being updated?



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

Can someone tell me how often the maps in Teslas are updated? Are they updated via OTA?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Can someone tell me how often the maps in Teslas are updated? Are they updated via OTA?


The map data for navigation is updated over Wi-Fi and can be several gigabytes in size -- see this thread for a notable map update that occurred just before the release of Firmware V9.

I'm not sure how often these updates occur. If they're always 4 GB+ in size, they probably aren't pushed out that often, and when they are, people here will notice (and probably start a thread about it  ). It's also possible that Tesla pushes out incremental patches to the map data that are much smaller, and possibly more frequent.


----------



## r-e-l (Dec 19, 2018)

I wonder how frequently are the maps being updated and are they updated for the entire US at the same time or region by region? I see lots of issues on the map. I went to report them on Google site as that is the source of the map but it looks like Google is already updated. So it seems to be an issue of "when will the next update takes place?" - large update for the entire US can be very expensive for Tesla from a bandwidth perspective so I wonder … can they update region by region? let the user pull an update rather than do massive push?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Tesla maps are from an open source so not directly from Google.


----------



## Unplugged (Apr 5, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Tesla maps are from an open source so not directly from Google.


I'm trying to find exactly where the Tesla maps are from. They appear to be an assembly of builders. Satellite view is from Google, routing is via Tesla Maps which is opensource from Mapbox and called "Valhalla" and vector maps are custom Mapbox maps including speed limit data. https://blog.mapbox.com/mapbox-️-valhalla-1fdda95ac4f Apparently, Model S and X haven't moved to Tesla's Mapbox Valhalla and still use Navigon. This is the best info I have found so far.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

r-e-l said:


> I wonder how frequently are the maps being updated and are they updated for the entire US at the same time or region by region? I see lots of issues on the map. I went to report them on Google site as that is the source of the map but it looks like Google is already updated. So it seems to be an issue of "when will the next update takes place?" - large update for the entire US can be very expensive for Tesla from a bandwidth perspective so I wonder … can they update region by region? let the user pull an update rather than do massive push?


if you are seeing a specific area with a new street (or vacationed street), send it to tesla's email (given at the top of the Software section here) or report in the car using a Bug Report.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

It certainly would be nice if they could update the maps more frequently. They should at least do something to provide incremental updates for major road changes.

A new 2 mile Hwy 99 tunnel under downtown Seattle opened 6.5 weeks ago, but the car still doesn't know anything about it. This was about a $3 billion project, so we're not talking about some obscure street change. When trying to exit before the tunnel, the car will direct you to the old non-existent right lane exit instead of the new left lane exit, resulting in someone unfamiliar with the changes driving through the tunnel when they didn't want to. When driving through the tunnel, I have to admit it is pretty humorous watching the car trying to direct you on the rapidly changing surface streets above.

OpenStreetMaps and Google Maps were updated for the tunnel pretty quickly. I've reported it via the in car bug report, but haven't tried the email report yet.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

When I visit my home town (about once a month), there's a 8 mile stretch that I can't use AP since the speed limit isn't available. Likewise the main road near my home shows a speed limit of 35, when it's actually 40. There's two places I'd like to use AP, but can't.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Long Ranger said:


> When trying to exit before the tunnel, the car will direct you to the old non-existent right lane exit instead of the new left lane exit, resulting in someone unfamiliar with the changes driving through the tunnel when they didn't want to.


my work exit has been established on I-5 for probably the last 50 years, and the map/nav still says to be in a lane that does not exist. so don't get too hung up on this being because it is a new lane/exit.

½ mile before my exit, the freeway is 2 lanes with an exit only lane for another freeway. Nave will say to be in the right lane (the wrong exit's exit only) a mile ahead. Even after that exit only is past, it still is saying to be in the right of 3 lanes, where there are only 2 lanes.


----------

